
Haymarket 230kV Transmission Line and Substation Project [pdf] - niftich
https://www.dom.com/library/domcom/pdfs/electric-transmission/haymarket/overview-110615.pdf
======
niftich
This is a project to build a new transmission line to Haymarket, a site of an
existing AWS datacenter [1] and rumored to be a favored expansion site for
more. This project would also allow AWS to designate Haymarket as the 6th
Availability Zone in Virginia by separating it from its Manassas-Gainesville
datacenters serviced from the 'Gainesville substation' near Wellington.

See also page 14 of this pdf [2] showing electricity transmission
infrastructure for the wider area.

[1]
[http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/2077000-iad-55-jan-14...](http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/2077000-iad-55-jan-14.html)

[2] [https://www.dom.com/library/domcom/pdfs/electric-
transmissio...](https://www.dom.com/library/domcom/pdfs/electric-
transmission/haymarket/haymarket-planning-committee-meeting-sept2014.pdf)

